# Housing And car allowance?



## Prahasaurus (Feb 3, 2013)

What's the typical housing and car allowance for a very senior management position (VP role) in Dubai? I'm basically being asked to run a new, fast growing division, and I need to negotiate a base salary and commission. 

While the commission is clear to me, I want to make sure the base is negotiated correctly, maximizing whatever I can, while not looking too greedy... 

Any other perks that are standard when negotiating an agreement in Dubai? 4 flights home each year? Business class for flights over 3 hours? Anything else? 

Also, I'll only be in the country 2 weeks each month. Perhaps there are other housing options instead of just renting my own flat? Any creative ideas there??? 

Thanks!

--P


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Prahasaurus said:


> What's the typical housing and car allowance for a very senior management position (VP role) in Dubai? I'm basically being asked to run a new, fast growing division, and I need to negotiate a base salary and commission.
> 
> While the commission is clear to me, I want to make sure the base is negotiated correctly, maximizing whatever I can, while not looking too greedy...
> 
> ...


Business flights depend on company, in mine a no go, that said I get 6 flights for me or family

Housing try for 25k pm

Car 6k at least


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

consider a serviced apartment/hotel room if it's only 2 weeks a month and you're on your own. i think you'd come out ahead on your allowance. downside though is you check out at the end of every stay. if you have a flat you can stock up a kitchen, leave your clothes, etc.


----------

